# Україна — оновлення на Емпорісі | Ukraine Emporis Updates



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

У Паруса офіційно 120м з антеною.


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Де можна знайти офіційну інформацію про Парус? На офіційному сайті не знайшов. До речі, їхній офіційний сайт - якесь потворство.
Не можу повірити, що він 120 метрів, наче виглядає він вище.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Playmaker said:


> Коли така велика різниця (65 або 54), це скоріш за все дані з антеною і без. Навіть коли написали з антеною 54, то це написано помилково і малося на увазі без антени 54.
> 
> а вот и необязательно. это оба результата расчётов "на глаз". высоту с антенной вобще нигде не найти и она никого даже не интересует





Tushkan said:


> Тут є ще один варіант - міряти. Правда для цього лазерна рулетка потрібна... Та й ризиковано це...


берёшь рулетку, попадаешь внутрь здания, поднимаешься по лестнице до типовых этажей, меряешь высоту этажа вместе с перекрытием, находишь или снимаешь фото с как можно меньше перспективой, и на нём расчитуешь всю высоту по известной высоте одинаковых этажей


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

_Hawk_ said:


> У Паруса офіційно 120м з антеною.


Та як це? Вже 3 роки на всіх сайтах про нього говорять - 136 метрів!
Мінтранс - 120 метрів, а він наббагато нищий за Парус!hno:


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> Та як це? Вже 3 роки на всіх сайтах про нього говорять - 136 метрів!
> Мінтранс - 120 метрів, а він наббагато нищий за Парус!hno:


На почитай про Парус http://propertytimes.ua/index.php?lang_id=1&menu_id=312 в № 8 (15) випуску 12-13 сторінка


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Героев Сталинграда 2, чертеж с высотой:


----------



## meryland (Nov 11, 2007)

Еммм а можна невеличке пояснення для тих, хто не в темі? Що це взагалі за сайт - Емпоріс? Бо я вперше про нього чую.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> Ні, в мене їх нема, але я точно знаю, що 136, а не 120!


Ось так поширюються чутки. Всі знають, але ніхто не знає звідки. А в якості джерела інформації мені що писати? Що сорока на хвості принесла?

Висота Паруса на Емпорісі введена не мною і в якості джерела там стоїть посилання на забудовника.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Quicksilver said:


> Героев Сталинграда 2, чертеж с высотой:


А можно об этом проекте поподробнее?


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> А можно об этом проекте поподробнее?


Что именно интересует? В принципе я в соответствующей теме дал ссылку на фотоотчёт с видами с него и там была и ссылка на проект. Если надо - могу пообщаться с застройщиком.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Что именно интересует? В принципе я в соответствующей теме дал ссылку на фотоотчёт с видами с него и там была и ссылка на проект. Если надо - могу пообщаться с застройщиком.


Состояние проекта, название, архитекторы, подрядчики, характеристики (высота уже есть). Чем больше, тем лучше.


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Состояние проекта, название, архитекторы, подрядчики, характеристики (высота уже есть). Чем больше, тем лучше.


Состояние и вид с более высокой башни
http://dfaw.livejournal.com/74265.html
Отчёт застройщика
http://www.mgkobolon.com.ua/ukr/news/29
К вопросу о высоте
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44974436&postcount=30

Описание проекта
http://www.archunion.com.ua/sovet-2006/gradsovet_06_04_05.shtml
http://www.mgkobolon.com.ua/ukr/objects/28/8
http://www.priminvest.com.ua/object-stalingrada2.html

Ещё точно раз буду на стройки, попробую уточнить высоту по чертежам


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Спасибо.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

_Hawk_ said:


> На почитай про Парус http://propertytimes.ua/index.php?lang_id=1&menu_id=312 в № 8 (15) випуску 12-13 сторінка



Так, там написано, але я всеодно не можу повірити! Виходить, що аж 6 будинків в Україні вищі Паруса? Невже мінтранс вищий Парусу?hno:

А якщо це правда, то ще не один хмарочос Київа на перетнув 130 метрової висоти (130 метрів - мінімальна висота хмарочоса в світі).
Я в розпачі......:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

USSR-UA said:


> А якщо це правда, то ще не один хмарочос Київа на перетнув 130 метрової висоти (130 метрів - мінімальна висота хмарочоса в світі).


150 м 

Найбільш поширений стандарт: висотка - 75 м, небосяг - 150 м, супертол - 300 м.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyscraper#Definition


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Playmaker said:


> 150 м
> 
> Найбільш поширений стандарт: висотка - 75 м, небосяг - 150 м, супертол - 300 м.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyscraper#Definition


Ну, от, якщо Парус 120 м - то Україні до хмарочосів ще далеко! Парус - 136 метрів! Якщо можна, то джерелом поставте анлійську вікіпедію! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parus_Business_Centre


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Так, у Києві наразі немає небосягів


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

*Меркурий*, спасибо за чертёжик!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Оба здания на Героев Сталинграда имеют один адрес? Я так понимаю, что более низкое здание єто первая очередь, а более вісокое - вторая?


----------



## Fiot (Sep 13, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Оба здания на Героев Сталинграда имеют один адрес? Я так понимаю, что более низкое здание єто первая очередь, а более вісокое - вторая?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Europe
Щось тут в списку найвищих будівель Європи Парус і Еспланада стоять як 156 і 164, звісно це з антенами, але це якось не в"яжеться з інфою про 120 без антени. Якось навіть соромно за таку плутанину в різних джерелах.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

artemka said:


> *Меркурий*, спасибо за чертёжик!


Это DRAWу спасибо, он ссылку дал


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

А теперь тот который заявил про высоту в 120 метров пусть это докажет!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Ну! Завжди було 136 метрів (без антени), а тут через якийсь журнал - 120 без антени! Різниця в 40 метрів!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> Ну! Завжди було 136 метрів (без антени), а тут через якийсь журнал - 120 без антени! Різниця в 40 метрів!


Ого. 136-120=40? Бачу, Ви робите успіхи)) 
Між іншим промисловість випускає спеціальні пристрої для проведення складних арифметичних підрахунків, так звані калькулятори. Раджу скористатися:cheers:


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Tushkan said:


> Ого. 136-120=40? Бачу, Ви робите успіхи))
> Між іншим промисловість випускає спеціальні пристрої для проведення складних арифметичних підрахунків, так звані калькулятори. Раджу скористатися:cheers:


USSR-UA мав на увазі різницю між 156 м з антеною і 120 м без антени. 156 - 120 = 36.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Playmaker said:


> USSR-UA мав на увазі різницю між 156 м з антеною і 120 м без антени. 156 - 120 = 36.


Можливо. Але все одно повеселив:lol:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

В журналі написано .."120 з антеною"..
Тож по журналу (без антени) десь 100! (136 - 100 = 36~40)

Тупі у тебе насмішки Tushkan! Тут зменшили на 40 метрів висоту найвищого в Україні будинку - а їм смішно! Доречі до побудови Паруса, нехто і не бачив в Україні хмарочосів!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Вибачай, якщо образив, друже. Не думав, що ти такий ніжний. Але на майбутнє будь уважніший з цифрами))


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Опера Пасаж, Львів

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1170311


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Готель Аквапарк, Алушта

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1169391


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Дача Доктора Штейнгольца, 1-ша черга, Алушта

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1168025


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Дача Доктора Штейнгольца, 2-га черга, Алушта

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1166503


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Донецьк Сіті, Донецьк.

Потрібне фото, поможіть, люди добрі)))

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1166845


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Чому досі не виправили висоту київського "Парусу"! Які 120 метрів???

Він 136 метрів, і побудований він в 2006 році, а не в 2008!

Виправте будь-ласка! 

Я цілу статтю про нього написав http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бізнес-центр_«Парус»_(Київ))


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Щодо дати відкриття. Я знайшов дані, що парус відкрито в квітні 2007. Чи був він повністю готовий у 2006 році?
Щодо висоти. Повертаємося до тої ж розмови. На емпорісі до кожної цифри треба вказувати джерело, звідки вона взята. Є пріорітет джерел інформації. Щоби заново введені дані з'явилися на публічному сайті, вони мають мати джерело більш високого пріорітету. В даному випадку - креслення з відмітками висот. Якщо маєте таке креслення - покажіть. Якщо ні - то я нічого не зможу зробити. Нажаль...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

По Днепру вообще кучи проектов нету(


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Пане Тушканчик пропоную вам ознайомитися з ось цим 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=761276&page=21
:cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ознайомився - те що треба) От це вже серйозний підхід. В понеділок займуся. Ще таке питання - я всю тему не переглядав наразі - там десь показано місцезнаходження на мапі? Щоб я пінпойнт міг поставити?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Ознайомився - те що треба) От це вже серйозний підхід. В понеділок займуся. Ще таке питання - я всю тему не переглядав наразі - там десь показано місцезнаходження на мапі? Щоб я пінпойнт міг поставити?


на вікімапії


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

А кому и куда отправлять информацию по зданиям?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Житловий будинок по вул. Солом'янська 15А, Київ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1172724


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Готель Вікторія, Донецьк

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1172744


----------



## JABDONETSK (Mar 18, 2009)

Tushkan, в Королевской Башне 28 чистых этажей. Исправь, плиз.
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/?id=100949


----------



## JABDONETSK (Mar 18, 2009)

Предлагаю разместить БЦ Северный в г. Донецке, по адресу пр. Киевский 1.
Класс: А
Этажность: 24
Высота: 110м
Ввод в эксплуатацию: 2012
Заказчик строительства: ООО «ТЖК «Киевский»


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Он уже там) С башней в понедельник гляну.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

JABDONETSK said:


> Tushkan, в Королевской Башне 28 чистых этажей. Исправь, плиз.
> http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bu/?id=100949


Насколько я могу судить по этой фотке - надземных этажей все-таки 27. Этаж в основании уже скорее подземный. Во всяком случае по стандартам Эмпориса такие этажи не должны учитываться...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Кіровський, Дніпропетровськ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1173294


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Спасибо, учту)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Бізнес-центр Топаз, Київ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1174845


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Пане Тушканчик, а додайте будь ласка на Емпоріс ECO Tower (Запоріжжя). Я вас і фото забеспечу.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ю велкам ECO Tower, Запоріжжя. Не впевнений, що координати правильно вказав, поправте, якщо шось не так.

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1174901


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

благодарю :cheers: . Да место указано точно Вот тут можешь выбрать любую фотографию. А здесь управляющий ECO Tower назвал точную высоту 66.03 м.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

IllyaDe said:


> благодарю :cheers: . Да место указано точно Вот тут можешь выбрать любую фотографию. А здесь управляющий ECO Tower назвал точную высоту 66.03 м.


Пожалуйста. В принципе фотки ты можешь и сам загружать - в этом плане процедура регистрации очень упростилась. А по поводу высоты можешь у него чертежик попросить? Чтоб наглядно убедиться откуда и до куда эта высота?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Офісний центр по вул. Артема, Київ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1175319


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Оновлено вул. Чорновола 2, Київ

http://www.emporis.com/application/...esidentialatvchornovolastreet-kyiv-ukraine742


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Europa Plaza, Київ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1175390


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Володимирська вулиця 51/53

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1175412


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

ТРЦ Квадрат, Львів

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1175880


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

ЖК Респекталь, Львів

http://www.emporis.com/application/?lng=3&nav=building&id=1175985


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Вул. Бойківська 5, Львів

http://www.emporis.com/application/?lng=3&nav=building&id=1175986


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Клубний дім Діамант, Київ, Бульвар Шевченка 27.

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1175987


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Житловий будинок по вул Й. Сліпого 33Б, Львів

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1176468


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Кловський Узвіз 7А, Київ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?lng=3&nav=building&id=1176794


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

БЦ Соляріс, Харків

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1176821


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

ЖК Дует, Дніпроптровськ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?...g=3&id=1177360
http://www.emporis.com/application/?...g=3&id=1177361


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Western Wall, Дніпропетровськ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1177363


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Мост Апартмент Центр та Мост Бізнес Центр, Дніпропетровськ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1180520
http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=289281


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Херня цей Емпоріс. Досить тільки глянути перелік Biggest Cities in country, щоб зрозуміти, що шось тут не так.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Дякую за підтримку, Melv. Дуже приємно...
А взагалі якщо ти знайшов якусь помилку і хочеш, щоб її виправили, то пиши що конкретно не так. Бо щоб писати "херня цей емпоріс" багато розуму не треба. А ти спробуй зроби так, щоб все було тіп-топ.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Мене зачепила неповага до мого міста. У списку найбільших міст України про Вінницю тупо забули. Мене дивує, як так можна провтикати?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ти чого такий нервовий? І чому ти відразу вирішив, що це неповага? І чому ти, не розібравшись, відразу починаєш кіпіш? Зрозумій - міст багато, інформації багато, за всім вслідкувати тяжко. В будь-якому випадку якщо ти хочеш конструктивної співпраці, то прикрути гучномовець, бо вести розмову в такому тоні я не буду.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Та я не те щоб дуже хочу нахамити, але мене дивує, як так можна не помітити. Я спочатку хотів спробувати допомогти по інфо, але виявилось що мене взагалі наче немає. І це мене образило, кажу відверто... 
Але я все одно не проти долучитись  Тільки поясни мені що до чого.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

melv said:


> Та я не те щоб дуже хочу нахамити, але мене дивує, як так можна не помітити.


Значить трохи хотів все-таки? Лишися цього.
Ситуація така . Зараз просто у Вінниці не вказане населення, тому її і нема в тому списку. Я написав до менегерів, щоб виправили. 
Долучитись можна елементарно - зареєструватися. Спочатку ти зможеш тільки завантажувати фото. Щоправда по Вінниці в базі здається нічого нема, тому тут тобі буде потрібна моя допомога. Після прийняття 50 фото (приймають не всі) на сайт тебе мають зробити едітором і ти вже сам зможеш додавати в базу будівлі.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Значить трохи хотів все-таки? Лишися цього.
> Ситуація така . Зараз просто у Вінниці не вказане населення, тому її і нема в тому списку. Я написав до менегерів, щоб виправили.
> Долучитись можна елементарно - зареєструватися. Спочатку ти зможеш тільки завантажувати фото. Щоправда по Вінниці в базі здається нічого нема, тому тут тобі буде потрібна моя допомога. Після прийняття 50 фото (приймають не всі) на сайт тебе мають зробити едітором і ти вже сам зможеш додавати в базу будівлі.


Населення офіційно 370 тисяч (дані міськвиконкому) розбіжність +- 2 тисячі. 
А які умови до фото?
Увечері ближче думаю придивлюсь до сайту, бо на роботі комп дохляк, то зараз як почну клацати, тільки нерви псувати.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Adding pictures
Emporis is constantly expanding its photo coverage of the world's structures. You can start uploading images immediately. Many contributors earn commissions when Emporis licenses their photos, so be sure to upload them in the largest version possible (preferably more than 6 MB).

Your images will be reviewed by senior editors before being accepted. Outdoor photos should have good lighting and blue sky, but you can take construction photos in any weather conditions. The building should be centered, and should not lean over. It is important to use a good photo editing software; Photoshop is recommended, but GIMP is free to download: http://www.gimp.org/downloads. Please make color corrections when necessary, because many cameras produce a blue tint. Try to focus on structures which currently have no pictures or need better ones. See our other tips on photographing buildings.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

англійська... я в ній не надто сильний, особливо якщо терміни...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

А що не ясно?


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

melv said:


> англійська... я в ній не надто сильний, особливо якщо терміни...


Користуйся цим перекладачем:
http://translate.google.com/#en|uk|...ee our other tips on photographing buildings.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

ТЦ Європа, Дніпропетровськ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1180825


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Атріум, Дніпропетровськ

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1180826


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Офісний центр по вул. Шевченка в Дніпропетровську

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1186042&userid=130591&passcode=609666601


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Віднині на Емпорісі є готель Аксельгоф, Дніпропетровськ)

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1186048&userid=130591&passcode=227439779


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Символ, Львів

http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=1189269


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

шесть лет тут ничего не писали.
шо нового на эмпорисе?
Donets'k аэропорт:


> Ruined during the civil war in Ukraine


обладминистрация, Luts'k - девятиэтажный небоскрёб выше киевского "Паруса"


> 4
> Prospekt Petra Grigorenka 7/A Kyiv 37 128 m 2008
> 5
> Oblast Administration Luts'k 9 125 m -
> ...


(кто не знает - ее фото. как видно по отсутствию ватермарков - не с эмпориса)


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

:lol:


----------

